# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Zhani Ciko tregon intimitetet e jetës dhe pasionet

## drini_në_TR

"Muzikën fillova ta dashuroj kur më ngordhi qeni" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muzikën fillova ta vlerësoj dhe ta dashuroj më shumë kur më ngordhi qeni i familjes". Kështu e nis rrëfimin e jetës së tij muzikanti i njohur shqiptar Zhani Ciko, i cili edhe sot ndjen një lloj trishtimi kur kalon pranë stadiumit "Dinamo", ku shumë vite më parë ka varrosur "mikun" e tij të fëmijërisë.

"Ne banonim pranë stadiumit "Dinamo" dhe atëherë mbanim në shtëpi pula, lepuj, kanarina, papagaj, si edhe një qen mesatar të cilin e thërisnim Balo. Por një ditë qeni ngordhi për shkak të pleqërisë dhe kjo ishte një humbje e madhe për mua. Qava gjithë ditën dhe vendosa që në orët e pasdrekes ta varrosja qenin në bahçe duke organizuar një funeral model, me arkivol dhe muzikë", tregon Zhani.

Varrimi 
"Qeni ngordhi në mëngjes, pikërisht kur unë isha shtatë vjeç, por ngaqë e doja shumë qava gjithë ditën". Kështu e vazhdon rrëfimin e tij për qenin e shtëpisë, muzikanti Zhani Ciko, i cili shton se atë ditë organizoi një funeral për t'i bërë nderimet e fundit kafshës shtëpiake. "E futa në një arkivol të vogël druri dhe e rrethova me kurora, pastaj nxora në oborr njerëzit e shtëpisë dhe e varrosa tek një gropë, pranë rrënjëve të mollës", vazhdon ai. Duke folur për këtë ngjarje të dhimbshme të jetës së tij, Zhani sqaron se te koka e qenit vendosi një pllakë guri ku shkruheshin formalitetet e rastit. "Pastaj, i prekur thellësisht nga humbja e qenit, u ula pranë harmoniumit (vegël muzikore që përdoret në kishë) dhe u rashë disa melodive për të respektuar përshpirtjen e tij. Atëherë ndjeva se muzika është arti i pakufishëm që të lejon të shprehësh qartazi çdo lloj emocioni njerëzor", thekson maestroja. 

Violina
"Kam lindur në Tiranë, më 8 dhjetor të vitit 1945 dhe babai im (Mihal Ciko) më regjistroi në lice, qysh në klasën e parë kur isha 6 vjeç". Duke folur për lidhjet e tij të para me muzikën, Zhani tregon se ai ishte i rrethuar nga muzikantët në çdo hap të jetës së tij. "Daja im, Nikolla Zoraqi filloi të më jepte mësimet e para në violinë qysh kur isha pesë vjeç, ndërsa më pas ato i vazhdova me profesor Papariston". Gjatë tregimit të detajeve të asaj kohe, Zhani thotë se nuk kishte interesa për sportet e moshës fëminore, prandaj të gjithë bashkëkohësit e mbajnë mend me violinë në dorë. Edhe shkollën e mesme Zhani e vazhdoi në Liceun Artistik, ndërsa në vitin 1967 u diplomua në Konservatorin e Tiranës për Degën e Violinës. Pas diplomimit nisi punë si solist në orkestrën e TOB-it dhe në të njëjtën kohë punon si pedagog, ndërsa në periudhën 70-73 është drejtor artistik i TOB-it. "Në vitin 1973, pas sulmeve që iu bënë kulturës dhe artit, u dënova nga sistemi dhe për disa vjet punova si mësues në një shkollë të Patosit, por më pas (1979) u riktheva pedagog i violinës dhe drejtor i Liceut Artistik", vazhdon ai. 

Bixhoz në Kinë 
"Në një natë të zymtë, në një hotel të Pekinit ne artistët shqiptarë vendosëm të luajmë bixhoz". Kështu tregon Zhani sfidën e artistëve dhe pokeristëve shqiptarë ndaj Revolucionit Kulturor kinez. "Isha unë, Avni Mula, mjeshtri i madh Mentor Xhemali dhe një tjetër. Luanim poker. Por jo me dollarë dhe as me lekë. Luanim me cigare. Këto cigare na i kishin dhuruar miqtë kinezë dhe ne për të kaluar kohën i përdornim për bixhoz". Dhe për të detajuar prirjet e tij në fushën e humorit Zhani vazhdon: "Ishte ora 10 e natës, kur unë lashë lojën dhe u afrova pranë radios. Montova aty një mikrofon të vogël dhe jashtë derës porosita një shokun tim që të fliste sikur gjoja ishte spiker i "Zërit të Amerikës". Kur Mentori dhe Avniu ishin në kulmin e lojës, unë i thashë se doja të ndërroja stacionin e radios. Atëherë i dhashë sinjalin shokut tim i cili nisi të "jepte lajmet" jashtë korridorit të hotelit. Shokun e kisha porositur që të përmendte emrat e artistëve në mënyrë që të shihnim reagimet e tyre. Ai filloi: Këto ditë në Pekin ka mbrritur një grup artistësh nga Shqipëria ku përfshihen edhe dy mjeshtrat e mëdhenj Mentor Xhemali e Avni Mula'. Këtë çast artistët lanë lojën dhe nisën të dëgjonin të tronditur. Shoku vazhdoi: "Pas koncerteve dy gjigantët e muzikës kanë qejf të luajnë poker dhe të ngacmojnë bukuroshet kineze, ndërkohë që "Zëri i Amerikës" ka informacione se ata kanë lidhje edhe me një gazetare amerikane, bjonde". Atë çast Zhani tregon se kishte qeshur me të madhe ndërsa dy artistët më në fund e kishin kuptuar shakanë dhe ishin qetësuar.

Nata
"Jam tip sensibël dhe gjumin e bëj me vështirësi në orët e vona, megjithatë nuk përdor ilaçe". Kështu e përshkruan Ciko natyrën e tij, ndërsa tregon se është i qetë në jetën e tij familjare. "Bashkëshortja ime Rudina Ciko është pianiste dhe pedagoge dhe ne mirëkuptohemi natyrshëm", shprehet Zhani për marrëdhëniet e tij me bashkëshorten. Ai nuk shpreh ndonjë trishtim të hapur për mungesën e fëmijëve, por thotë se në shoqëri vazhdimisht ka pasur një vend të veçantë. "Isha simpatik dhe i hapur me njerëzit prandaj jam i lumtur për gjithçka që jetova sepse ndjeva kudo respektin e tyre", përfundon ai.

shkruar nga Ilir Bushi, marrë nga "Gazeta Shqiptare"

nderime
drini.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa i bukur ky  perkufizim i  Zhanit.
" Muzika eshte arti i pakufishem qe te lejon te shprehesh qartazi cdo lloj emocioni njerezor."
Te falenderoj  (drini_në_  L. A.)  qe na e solle ketu  kete shkrim  te bukur .

----------


## ornament

Corazon, me pakufi asgje s'mund te shprehesh qarte, bile as kufirin. Pakufi eshte vetem nata, boshlleku, asgjeja. Prandaj ajo thenia e Zhanit s'vjen nje lek.

----------


## MI CORAZON

As kjo e jotja ornament.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Falemnderit Mi Corazon! Ornament,
mendoj dhe besoj se s'ka asgjë absolute në botkuptimin njerzor, dhe kur vjen çështja për këtë botkuptim gjithçka është relative. Çfarë mund të jetë kufiri për ty,  mund të mos jetë për një tjetër... pra nëse dikush harrinë, dhe beson se ka harritur të shpreh plotësishtë diçka që ka ndjerë mund të thuhet se e ka kaluar atë kufi që ky njeri mendon se ka pas. Është plotësisht relative Ornament...
Shumë Nderime
drini.

----------


## BOKE

*Zhani Ciko humb ndjenjat tek Tajvani*

Një qeveritar pengon hyrjen e mjekëve të Urgjencës në lokal, sepse mund ti prishnin darkën  

 Autori i Lajmit: Ilir Bushi

Muzikantit të njohur Zhani Ciko i bie të fikët tek Tajvani, por bluzat e bardha të urgjencës që erdhën për ti dhënë ndihmën e parë, pengohen tek dera e lokalit, nga bodigardët e një zyrtari të lartë shqiptar. 
Kjo gjë vonoi dhënien e ndihmës së parë dhe mjekët pritën deri sa Zhani Cikon e nxorën miqtë e tij tek dera kryesore, për ta çuar më tej në dhomat e urgjencës. Në orën 19.30 të së dielës, kur sapo kishte rënë errësira, në Urgjencën e Tiranës ra telefoni. Dikush i kërkoi mjekëve të rojës, ndihmën e parë me urgjencë, për shkak se Zhani Cikos i kishte rënë të fikët. Pa humbur kohë dhe me një shpejtësi shembullore, mjeku i rojes Besnik Lamçe, së bashku me ndihmësmjekun Frrok Bardhi, i hipën ambulancës së drejtuar nga shoferi Astrit Baja dhe brenda disa minutash u gjendën para ndërtesës së Tajvanit. Dhe, ashtu siç i ka mësuar prej kohësh eksperienca e tyre e punës, Lamçe e Bardhi vrapuan drejt sallës së klubit kryesor, kur papritur ata u penguan në mënyrë të dhunshme nga bodigardët. Nuk lejohet të hyni brenda, sepse aty është një zyrtar i lartë, thanë ata dhe ia ndaluan plotësisht të drejtën e hyrjes dy punonjësve të urgjencës. Dhe, megjithëse duket disi e çuditshme, duhet thënë se kjo është e vërtetë. Jo rallë, drejtuesit e lartë të shtetit e të politikës shqiptare nuk kanë pranuar të sakrifikojnë darkat e tyre për ti ardhur në ndihmë jetës së njerëzve të tjerë. Dhe në këtë rast Zhani Ciko kishte nevojë urgjente për ndihmën e parë, por hyrja e mjekëve u ndalua plotësisht në mënyrë të vendosur. Më vonë Zhani Cikon e nxorën tek dera kolegët e tij artistë, por askush nuk e mori vesh plotësisht se kush po darkonte atë çast në lokal. Dhe kushdo që të ishte ai zyrtar, mund dhe duhej të kishte bërë gjestin më modest dhe më të detyrueshëm që duhet të bëj çdo njeri në këto raste. Ti japë ndihmë atij që ka nevojë, ose të paktën mos të bëhet shkak për të penguar ndihmën e parë ndaj të sëmurit. Dhe kjo, jo vetëm për faktin se në këtë rast i sëmuri ishte një muzikant i madh i Shqipërisë, por edhe sikur aty të gjendej në nevojë, një njeri i zakonshëm e i thjeshtë. Megjithatë, pasi e nxorën tek dera kryesore e lokalit, bluzat e bardha e hipën Zhanin në autoambulancë dhe e çuan në ndërtesën e urgjencës, pranë stadiumit Dinamo. Gjatë rrugës, bluzat e bardha janë shqetësuar shumë, sepse pulsi i zemrës së Cikos numëronte 39 rrahje, nga 70 rrahje që duhej të kishte normalisht. Ndërsa, matja e tensionit shënoi shifra të pabesueshme 9 me 3, ose 90 me 30. Prandaj menjëherë pas mbrritjes në ndërtesën e Urgjencës, (Zhani Ciko aty u shoqërua nga bashkëshortja, disa miq të tij), mjekët filluan menjëherë në dhënien e ndihmës së parë. Gjatë kësaj periudhe bluzat e bardha nxorën si konkluzion dy mundësi: ose probleme të zemrës, ose helmim. Për këtë arsye, rreth orës 21.00 të darkës, ekipi mjekësor e shoqëroi Zhani Cikon në spitalin Nënë Tereza, tek reparti i Kardiologjisë. Aty ekipin e shoqëroi edhe këngëtari Luan Zhegu, i cili aktualisht është kryetar i një minibashkie të Tiranës. Dhe ashtu siç pritej, gjatë gjithë natës ekipi i mjekëve të Urgjencës shprehu shqetësim për gjendjen e Cikos, prandaj në orën dy të natës, ata shfrytëzuan rastin e dërgimit në spital të një pacienti tjetër, për tu interesuar sërish mbi shëndetin e muzikantit. Mirëpo, këtë rradhë ata mësuan se Zhani Ciko ishte transferuar në repartin e intoksikacioneve, ku përfundimisht ishte konstatuar se shkaku i sëmundjes së tij ishte helmimi. Duket se analizat e mëtejshme të repartit të intoksikimeve, pas analizave urgjente, vërtetuan diagnozën e helmatisjes, por nuk konstatuan shkakun e këtij intoksikimi. Sipas Cikos, shkaku i vërtetë i helmimit mund ti ketë ardhur nga ushqimet e drekës, të cilën e hëngri në shtëpi, por nuk përjashtohet mundësia e ndonjë shkaku tjetër. Ndërsa tek Tajvani, Ciko ka pirë vetëm një birrë dhe kjo nuk mund të ketë ndikuar, ngaqë edhe të tjerët që pinë në të njëjtin vend, nuk pësuan gjë. Megjithatë, duhet thënë se personeli i bluzave të bardha që kontaktoi me Cikon gjatë gjithë natës, reflektoi një sjellje shembullore ndaj muzikantit, deri në atë shkallë, saqë ai, pas daljes nga spitali u shpreh se nuk gjente fjalë për të falenderuar gadishmërinë e tyre. Dhe, megjithëse gjithçka përfundoi pa pasoja, përsëri nuk mund të lemë pa përmendur edhe njëherë ndalimin fatal që i kanë bërë bluzave të bardha tek Tajvani, bodigardët e një zyrtari të lartë, që ndofta kujtojnë gabimisht, se darka e një politikani vlen shumë më tepër se sa jeta e një muzikanti të madh. 

  Gazeta "Ballkan"

----------


## miki_al2001

cilido politikan qe te ishte as jeta e tij nuk vlen sa gishti i zhani cikos.me vjen mire qe ka shpetuar dhe mjeket jane treguar te sjellshem si gjihmone.sepse duhet respektuar cdo njeri e le me nje vip shqiptar.

----------


## Brari

o zoterinj intelektuale te nderuar sikurse Zhani qe jane brez pas brezi ajka e ketij vendi.. mos hyni neper TAJVANA..
Pse ja shtoni xhirot bandave qe ato klube e bordello i kane bere duke trafikuar vajzat tona shqiptare duke ja u fikur  cigaret ne trup duke i vrare e masakruar..e duke ja u nxire  jeten qindra familjeve shqiptare..

mereni mikun e miken ne shtepite tuaja e hani ato   meze nga dora e grave tuaja e mos llupni qurret spermen e zhulin e katundareve e krimineleve qe u bene pronare e guzhinjiere e kamarire bordellosh e pabesh te degjeneruar..

Me mire ai cop ballkon i shpise se ai luksi i lokaleve mafioze te llojit te Artan Lames   e orik shytave  qe kane gjak te pafajshmish ne ato miljona me te cilat mbajne ne pushtet banden e nano edvinave e meto braceve..

ctu desh o Zhan violinisti te hysh ne Taivan te shurdhosh ato vesh me muzik dreqnish kur fare mire ne shtepine tende pi nje got birre me miqte e luan ne violine a piano nje sonat te a vals te bethovenit e shtrausit a shubertit..

majmuna...

aty kujtoni se eshte defrimi..e jeta.. aty ku shpresa se do keni rast ti buzeqeshni bo-lemadhit nano a fino..qe kane 30 vjet qe han e pin qyl klubeve ..

tarallaker..

shkoni shkoni .. ne furriqet e mafies..

----------


## ChuChu

e pse s'e bekan publike emrin e ketij zyrtari 'te larte'?

----------


## PINK

hajde hajde cfare behet andej ....  xhungel hesapi !!!

na qenka nje zyrtar aty .. dhe avash se mos i prishim darken .... pffff vend i poshter ( ku nuk gjen dot drejtesine ...tjetrin  lere te vdesi per nje hajdut zyrtar .. nuk ka rendesi se ishte Zh Ciko ..kushdo te ishte sikur dhe nje punetor i thjeshte ...  )

sa me larg atij vendi !!!

----------


## StormAngel

> e pse s'e bekan publike emrin e ketij zyrtari 'te larte'?


Me siguri ka qene noi "i modh" se vetem ata mbajne bodigarda ne lokale publike,jo nga dicka tjeter po nga frike.
Me vjen mire qe Zhani eshte shendosh e mire.Roli dhe kontributi i tij per Shqiperine eshte me qindra here me i madh se cdo politikan shqiptar i tanishem.

----------


## BOKE

Ciko: E fal ministrin që më rrezikoi jetën

Gazeta Ballkan publikoi të martën skandalin e ditës së diel, kur bodigardët e një zyrtari ndaluan dhunshëm, tek dera e Tajvanit ekipin e mjekëve të Urgjencës që kishte ardhur ti jepte ndihmën e parë muzikantit të njohur Zhani Ciko, i cili kishte humbur ndjenjat, pas një intoksikacioni akut. Ishte pikërisht mjeku i rojes së Spitalit të Urgjencës, Besnik Lamçe dhe ndihmësmjeku i turnit Frrok Bardhi, që kanë nxituar urgjentisht në vendin e ngjarjes, pas telefonatës së orës 19.30, e cila kërkonte ndihmë mjekësore për Zhani Cikon. Mirëpo, vrapi i bluzave të bardha është penguar tek dera e lokalit, ku bodigardët e një zyrtari të qeverisë shqiptare, kanë ndaluar dhunshëm hyrjen e ekipit mjekësor, me pretekstin se mund të shqetësohej shefi, dhe se mund të prishej darka e tij. Për këtë arsye, mjeku Besnik Lamçe dhe ndihmësmjeku Frrok Bardhi kanë pritur me shqetësim për minuta të tëra tek dera kryesore e lokalit, derisa disa njerëz të nxirrnin trupin pa ndjenja të muzikantit të madh, për ti dhënë pastaj ndihmën e parë. E gjithë kjo ngjarje e pasqyruar realisht në gazetën Ballkan, ka ngjallur shqetësimin e mbarë opinionit publik shqiptar, të cilët i janë adresuar redaksisë së gazetës për të çuar në gjyq shkaktarët e kësaj ngjarjeje, ose për të zbardhur deri në fund të vërtetën e mbrëmjes së 26 shtatorit. Përveç kësaj, personeli mjekësor i spitalit të Urgjencës ka protestuar ashpër kundër kësaj mënxyre, duke përmendur këtu se normat ndërkombëtare në të gjithë botën, ligjërojnë lëvizjen absolute dhe të pakufizuar të mjekëve të Urgjencës, ku autoambulancat mund të qarkullojnë edhe kundër tabelave. Sidoqoftë, ajo që ndodhi të dielën në mbrëmje u konstatua nga shumë qytetarë dhe njerëz të rastësishëm, të cilëve u erdhi keq për trajtimin që i bënë bodigardët mjekëve të Urgjencës. Nga ana e tyre, personeli mjekësor mbajti një qëndrim korrekt, duke paralajmëruar penguesit, se sjellja e tyre ishte e pafalshme. Ndërsa, njeriu që priste ndihmën e parë mjekësore brenda mureve të lokalit ishte Zhani Ciko. Në ato çaste ai vetë nuk e dinte se çpo ndodhte tek dera kryesore. Madje, edhe të nesërmen, kur gjendja e tij u përmirësua në spital, përsëri Ciko nuk e mësoi dot arsyen e vonesës së mjekëve të Urgjencës. Ai vetë, e mori vesh këtë pas publikimit në gazetën Ballkan, të intervistës së ndihmësmjekut Frrok Bardhi, i cili ishte njëri, nga dy përfaqësuesit e bluzave të bardha. Mirëpo, publikimi i këtij fakti që ngriti në këmbë qindra njerëz e bëri Cikon të rikujtonte ngjarjen dhe të shprehej i dëshpëruar për pengesën që kishte ndodhur të dielën ndaj ekipit të ndihmës mjekësore. Unë dhe njerëzit e tjerë rreth meje u çuditëm për vonesën e mjekëve të Urgjencës dhe nuk e dinim se ata po pengoheshin tek dera, u shpreh ai gjatë ditës së djeshme. Për këtë arsye, Ciko dënoi rëndë sjelljen e palejueshme ndaj ekipit mjekësor dhe tha se ky fenomen, moralisht nuk mund ti falet asnjë zyrtari të lartë. Por, nga ana tjetër, duke folur për vijimësinë e hetimeve, Ciko u shpreh se nuk ka dëshirë të çojë në gjyq zyrtarin, i cili po darkonte atë mbrëmje në lokal. Unë do ta fal atë njeri, në mënyrë që ta vrasë ndërgjegja e tij, u shpreh Ciko. Në këtë mënyrë, muzikanti i madh tregoi edhe një herë urtësinë e tij, duke vërtetuar se mençuria qëndron në thjeshtësinë, ashtu si trimëria në urtësinë. Unë nuk dua të bëj asnjë përplasje me zyrtarin, por dua të dënoj fenomenin e indiferencës së tij, duke ju siguruar se këtë do ta bëja, për çdo njeri tjetër që mund të ishte në vendin tim, vuri në dukje ai. Ndërsa, emri i ministrit, për arsye etike, për Cikon nuk duhet të bëhet publik. Mirëpo, nëse Ciko është gati ta falë zyrtarin që mund të bëhej shkaktar për vdekjen e tij, përkundrazi, kolegët e tjerë artistë kanë bërë të kundërtën. Ata e kanë ndëshkuar rëndë veprimin e bodigardëve ndaj ekipit mjekësor, duke e cilësuar atë si një krim. Dhe numri i atyre artistëve me të cilët komunikuam gjatë ditës së djeshme, ka qenë shumë i madh. Për këtë arsye, ne vendosëm të publikojmë sot vetëm disa prej intervistave që zhvilluam me përfaqësuesit më të njohur të tyre. 
Urgjenca
Ishte pikërisht shefi i Klinikës së Urgjencës, Emanuel Dungu, i cili nuk pranoi asnjë kompromis me shkaktarët që pengojnë punën e personelit mjekësor të këtij institucioni. Çdo njeri, kudo në botë e di fare mirë se sistemet e Urgjencës nuk ndalohen kurrë, nga askush, u shpreh ai i shqetësuar. Në këtë kontekst, Dungu vuri në dukje se pengesa të tilla kanë dalë edhe herë të tjera nga pronarë lokalesh, por asnjëherë nga bodigardë ministrash. Ai vetë, duke ndëshkuar aktin e ndalimit të mjekëve nga bodigardët, u shpreh se ndofta vetë ministri nuk ka dijeni për ngjarjen dhe se, mund të mos ketë qenë ai që ka urdhëruar bodigardët. Sepse, sipas tij, vetë ministri apo zyrtari i lartë, nuk do ta toleronte këtë sjellje. Do të verifikojmë ngjarjen, dhe, nëse ndalimi i mjekëve është bërë me urdhër të zyrtarit, atëherë zgjidhjen e çështjes do ta kërkojmë në instancat më të larta, nënvizoi ai. Për këtë arsye, Dungu përmendi edhe njëherë vështirësitë e shumta me të cilët ndeshen çdo ditë bluzat e bardha të Urgjencës, duke filluar që nga trafiku i rënduar i rrugëve e deri tek vështirësitë teknike të mjeteve. Mirëpo, sipas tij, pavarësisht nga këto vështirësi, punonjësit e klinikës së Urgjencës janë në çdo minutë në krye të detyrës. Kjo është një shkelje flagrante që i bëhet ligjeve të shtetit shqiptar, sepse detyra jonë është që ti shërbejmë çdo njeriu në nevojë, pavarësisht nga gradat dhe meritat që ka, tha ai. Dhe, sipas tij, në rast se ngjarja në fjalë do të përfundonte me vdekje për shkak të vonesës, atëherë përgjegjësia e shkaktarëve do të ishte e pafalshme. Mirëpo, falë Zotit, Zhani Ciko është ende gjallë dhe darka ministrore apo indiferenca e tyre, nuk e dëmtoi dot muzikantin e madh, deri në atë masë saqë kjo darkë zyrtarësh të kthehej më tej në një mallkim popullor për të gjithë ministrat dhe politikanët e Shqipërisë. 
Emri
Emri i zyrtarit të lartë të shtetit shqiptar nuk është identifikuar ende. As Zhani Ciko dhe as përfaqësuesit e ekipit mjekësor nuk e përmendin emrin e tij, qoftë edhe për arsye etike. Mirëpo, ajo që ka ndodhur të dielën në mbrëmje, ka shënuar më në fund tagenten fatale të moralitetit shoqëror, ku jeta e një njeriu sakrifikohet për hir të darkës së një zyrtari. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur dhe nuk mund të ndodhte as në vargëzimet e Iliadës, kur Perënditë mblidheshin në Olimp dhe as në rrëfimet tragjike të Hygoit, kur lypësve i binte të fikët nëpër gjirizet e Parisit. Por, kjo ka ndodhur dhe mund të ndodhë përsëri në Tiranë, ku ministrat tranzitë, shteti i ka marrë me qera dhe i ka zgjedhur jo nga aftësia, por nga shpirtligësia. Këtu zyrtarët e lartë të pushteteve, duke u marrë më shumë me pronat e tyre private, se sa me hallet e njerëzve, mendojnë se e kanë të privatizuar edhe rrugën ku ecin dhe madje edhe kariget ku ulen për të pirë një kafe. Mirëpo, mbase ka ardhur koha që kjo racë zyrtarësh të identifikohet me krijesat primitive, të cilëve u ka ikur koha. Jo më kot, kompozitori i njohur Shpëtim Saraçi ka reaguar me ashpërsi duke thënë se: Edhe Presidenti i SHBA-së, po të ishte prezent në atë kohë, ai do ta kishte ndihmuar vetë çdo njeri në nevojë, sepse kjo është ABC-ja e etikës dhe humanizmit. Sidoqoftë, tanimë, gjithçka ka ndodhur dhe ka përfunduar. Zhani Cikon nesër ose pasnesër e pret një orkestër muzikantësh në Austri, në mënyrë që ai ta drejtojë atë me gjenialitetin e vet. Ndërsa, ministrat e çdo kohe që kishin një rast për të treguar se kush janë, i pret rruga, ku ata janë nisur me kohë. E keqja do të keqësohet edhe më, ndërsa e mira do të kërkojë identitetin, thotë ndihmësmjeku i turnit, Frrok Bardhi. Dhe Zhani Ciko, pas intoksikacionit akut që pësoi të dielën, tani po përgatit kalendarin dimëror të Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, për të emocionuar publikun me kryeveprat e mjeshtrave të mëdhenj. Ai do të duartrokitet gjatë dhe do të jetë gjithmonë midis njerëzve, ndërkohë që zyrtarët shpirtvegjël do të mbeten vetëm. 

Shenimi im.  Te ben pershtypje mospublikimi i emrit te ministrit (sic e tha edhe dikush me siper). Duket qarte qe gazetes nuk ja ka qejfi kete gje. Po te donte e bente, se sic e thote edhe vete, ka me dhjetra deshmitare ne ngjarje. Por botuesi i gazetes "Ballkan", pronari i firmes "Ferlut" sic dihet eshte i lobit Nano, keshtu qe behet e qarte arsyeja. Ketu del edhe perplasja e interesave midis gazetarit qe gjen lajmin dhe pronarit qe boton gazeten.

----------


## ChuChu

Shume ne rregull! S'e botoi Ferluti qe eshte mik i Nanos, mund ta publikonte dikush tjeter, RD psh... Sigurisht qe me ben pershtypje qe flitet per nje zyrtar fantazem, dhe per sa kohe nuk permenden emra po flitet thjesht ne hava, dyshoj ne vertetesine e artikullit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

KUQKE, edhe Zhani Ciko ne radhet e miqve te Nanos eshte, pasi ai e vuri drejtor te TOB-it gje qe eshte shume here me i mire se ajo prezantuesja e hitparades te rtvsh(Z.Cela).
Megjithate te shohim me vone cfare do te thone edhe gazetat e tjera

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kuqka,

Qe ZhaniT i kishte rene te fiket ishte e vertete por se kush ishte ai "Trimi " kete e dine vetem "organet kopetente". Kur t'i duhet mund edhe ta nxjerrin. Ne populli nuk dime gje.

----------


## Big Blue

Shyqyr ihere qe paska shpetu _Zhani_ se ku do ishim mbytur neve pastaj!?

Heren e fundit qe e kam pare ne tv, ishte duke dhene piket tek EuroVizioni.
Kishte theks t'lezecem francez ai! 

Pas incidentit, ai dha nje interviste tek Gazeta Agrare  :buzeqeshje:   ku thoshte....

Badigardat e Ministrit - 1 pue

Stafi i Tajvanit         - 2 pue

Ndihma e Shpejte     - 3 pue

Fatos Nano            - 12 pue

Ministri Misterioz     - asnji pue fare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Nje e forte e Zhanit.

Ne 19996 kur ishte Drejtor i tvsh-se ne perfundim te Festivalit ne RTVSH ku me duket se fitoi Elsa Lila(mbesa e Tur Qorrit, qe ka ca dite 2-3 dite qe ka shku ne Worchester me green card, te cilin e pershendes), Zhani i fali nje disk te arte me kenget e Festivalit Sali Berishes me fjalet "Merreni Z.President kete disk te epokes suaj"...

Besoj se te tilla fjale mund t'i a kete thene edhe Nanos, edhe Ambasadorit Grek, edhe edhe...

----------


## Brari

Ciko: Pse u ndalua në diktaturë muzika e Rilindjes
Kulturee Premte, Prill 6th, 2012




Zhani Ciko

Pena e muziktarëve të Rilindjes, koncert në TKOB

.

E vërteta e interpretimit të Skënderbeut të Nolit dhe zbulimi i veprave të panjohura.

Pena e muziktarëve të Rilindjes. Kështu titullohet koncerti vokalo-simfonik që do të ngjitet në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar të Operës dhe Baletit, nën drejtimin e maestro Zhani Cikos.
 Një program i pasur me veprat e para të muzikës serioze në Shqipëri, prej vitit 1881 deri në vitet 1930-1940, që mbajnë autorësinë e kompozitorëve Palok Kurti, Lec Kurti, Frano Ndoja, Mikel Koliqi, Fan Noli, Prenk Jakova etj. Një pjesë e tyre e shpluhurosur nga arkivat e operës apo Arkivit të Shtetit ekzekutohen për herë të parë nga orkestra e TKOB dhe solistët Irini Nikolla, Ylber Gjini, Vikena Kamenica, Erjona Gjyzeli etj. Maestro Ciko tregon për krijimtarinë muzikore të kësaj periudhe, përfaqësuesit kryesorë dhe arsyet pse u lanë në harresë gjatë viteve të komunizmit. 
Këto ditë në TKOB vjen një koncert me krijimtarinë e kompozitorëve të Rilindjes. Çofron kjo periudhë?
 Gjatë këtyre viteve janë kryer studime lidhur me veprat e së kaluarës, për të cilat ose nuk është folur fare, ose janë mbajtur qëndrime të rezervuara, si gjatë viteve të monizmit, por edhe në periudhën e parë të demokracisë, si rezultat i mungesës së kërkimeve. Duke e studiuar këtë periudhë, rezulton se kemi të bëjmë me një periudhë surprizuese, e cila, e nxitur nga fryma e lëvizjes kombëtare, sidomos pas Lidhjes së Prizrenit, që frymëzoi edhe Rilindjen Kombëtare, u tregua një vëmendje për ta futur muzikën shqiptare në kanalet e asaj europiane. Gradualisht, krahas këngës patriotike shqiptare, filloi kthimi në gjuhën shqipe i ritualeve shqiptare. Kjo filloi në qytetet kryesore, ku krahas shkollës shqipe, nisën të krijohen dhe formacionet e para të thjeshta, të bandave frymore, shoqëritë korale etj. Dhe janë të njëjtët muziktarë që krijuan këto formacione, që u morën dhe me krijimtari muzikore. Nuk është e rastit që Palok Kurti, Frano Ndoja në Shkodër, Thoma Nasi në Amerikë etj., janë krijuesit e parë të veprave që shkruan vetë apo përshtatën me tematikën e kësaj periudhe. Kemi kthimin në shqip të liturgjisë fetare nga Noli apo prelatë të tjerë kryesisht të fesë katolike.
 Cilët janë përfaqësuesit më në zë të saj që do të interpretohen në këtë koncert?


Mikel Koliqi

Një ndër ta është Palok Kurti, një muziktar i palodhur, që ka hedhur bazat e muzikës jo vetëm në qytetin e Shkodrës, por dhe muzikës popullore. Një pjesë e repertorit më brilant të këngës qytetare shkodrane janë krijuar prej tij, si: Ta dish, ta dish, Kenke nuri i bukuris, Marshallah bukuris sate deri te Për mu paska ken kismet. Përmendim Martin Gjokën, një nga krijuesit më seriozë, që ka trajtuar tema pikante të historisë së Shqipërisë në vitet e trazuara 17-18. Vo is de fride është një vepër vokale e tij shumë e ndjetë, mbështetur mbi tekstin e autorit gjerman Shinkler. Thoma Nasi ka një sërë veprash si rapsodi, pjesë instrumentale, këngë të ndryshme, të cilat janë repertori bazë i një jete qytetare të kultivuar në Korçën e viteve 20. Një nga gjërat më surprizuese është gjetja e një fragmenti të panjohur për ne në Arkivin e Shtetit. Bëhet fjalë për një pjesë të Frano Ndojës, muzikë për dramën e Mihal Gramenos Vdekja e Pirros.Një nga pjesët qendrore të krijimtarisë së kësaj periudhe është vepra simfonike Skënderbeu e Nolit, të cilën kemi pasur mundësi ta njohim qysh herët.
 Një nga kompozitorët interesantë të kësaj periudhe është edhe Lec Kurti


Lec Kurti

Lec Kurti, një njeri i ditur, diplomat dhe politikan i njohur, rezulton një krijues me një densitet mendimi dhe dramaciteti të mahnitshëm. Një pjesë e krijimtarisë së tij është botuar nën kujdesin e kryeparlamentares Jozefina Topalli dhe përkujdesin e prof. Sokol Shupos nga mesi i viteve 90. Ai ka shkruar edhe operën Arbëreshët, e cila është e para opera shqiptare, por nuk dihet nëse është ekzekutuar ndonjëherë. Mospërputhja e pikëpamjeve të tij nacionaliste dhe antikomuniste ka bërë që veprat e tij të zhduken, të persekutohen, ashtu si veprat e Mikel Koliqit, të cilat i ruajti për 40 vjet kompozitori Tonin Harapi. Më pas, nën orkestrimin e Gjon Simonit dhe orkestrës së RTSH-së, arritëm të paktën ti jepnim kënaqësinë autorit në ditët e fundit të jetës së tij ti dëgjonte të ekzekutuara.
 Janë ekzekutuar më parë këto vepra?
 Një pjesë e mirë e tyre nuk janë ekzekutuar, duke filluar që nga Bashkimi i Shqipnisë e Palok Kurtit, të cilën e kemi transkriptuar për orkestër simfonike në sajë edhe të kontributit të kolegëve të mi si Robert Radoja, të cilit i kemi besuar disa vepra për ti sjellë në plotësinë e tyre. Janë të panjohura romancat e Lec Kurtit, ose përpunimet e Martin Gjokës me meloditë popullore: Kenkan mbush malet me dëborë, Shqiptarja e gjydetnueme, një valle të kënduar vajzash, apo Vo is de fride e shumë të tjera, që vijnë për herë të parë. Sigurisht, nuk mund të linim pa përmendur një vepër të Prenk Jakovës, një arie, të cilën ai më vonë e përfshin në operën Mrika. Por ne e sjellim në versionin e parë, kur kjo bënte pjesë në melodramën Juda Makabe, e cila u ndalua dhe shkaktoi edhe burgimin e Prenk Jakovës. Janë vepra të karakterit instrumental, vokal, koral, a kapela dhe të veprave simfonike.
 Deri ku shkon kufiri i krijimtarisë së muzikës serioze në Shqipëri?
 Bashkimi i Shqipnisë është dokumenti më i hershëm, i vitit 1881. Ky është një fakt i ditur, por vepra nuk është ekzekutuar asnjëherë. Ky koncert zhvendos shumë konceptet tona. Për shembull, fragmenti i operës Arbëreshët të Lec Kurtit, zhvendos jo datën e ekzekutimit të një opere shqipe, por krijimin e saj nga një autor shqiptar. Cili ka qenë fati i saj, pse ka humbur, cili është versioni origjinal? Kërkon më shumë thellime. Prej këtij koncerti zbulohet edhe prirja europiane e disa artistëve, ku duket lidhja e tyre me kulturat austriake, gjermane, italiane dhe tendenca për të krijuar muzikë shqiptare, mbështetur në tema shqiptare.
 Përveç Lec Kurtit e Mikel Koliqit, të ndaluar për motive politike, po pjesa tjetër e krijimtarisë së kësaj periudhe, përse ka mbetur në harresë?


Fan Noli

Do ndalesha në veprat e Nolit, për të cilin jam dëshmitar. Për herë të parë e kemi dëgjuar të interpretuar poemën simfonike Skënderbeu në vitin 1968, me rastin e 500-vjetorit të vdekjes. Ekzekutimi është zhvilluar në studion e orkestrës, ku erdhën edhe autoritete të larta të kohës për ta dëgjuar dhe sigurisht për të mos e ekzekutuar më. Sepse kishte xhelozira të brendshme, partiake. Me këtë rast dilte figura e një eruditi dhe një politikani si Fan Noli, që i bënte hije figurës së diktatorit, duke qenë edhe kompozitor. Shumë nga këta autorë nuk mund të shkruanin sipas kanuneve të kohës, si hyjnizimi i një figure. Kujtoj që në janar të vitit 1973, fill pas së cilit, filluan përndjekjet e Plenumit IV, interpretuam veprën Gaspari i vorfër të Nolit, të cilin e interpretoi Gaqo Çako. Zgjodhëm atë dhe jo ndonjë tjetër, sepse ajo është shkruar mbi një poezi të Pol Verlenit, sepse në një moment, kur flitet për të varfrit, autori ka cituar motivin e Internacionales dhe ky ishte një pretekst që ne e përdorëm për ta ekzekutuar këtë vepër. As që mendohej atëherë të flisje për uverturën bizantine të Nolit, edhe pse e gjithë krijimtaria e tij, edhe ato të liturgjisë fetare është një kontribut i madh për çështjen kombëtare.

ALMA MILE

panorama

----------


## cool_shqype

eshte pak sa si i peshtire ky Zhani ....para 90's vishte perdite nje pale xhinse dhe lekuren e ka te pudrosur, kur flet eshte sikur i ve kolofon harkut politik qe gjithmone e mbeshteti ne c'do kohe.....do re mi e kiu fiu  etj...etj...etj

----------


## Albo

INTERVISTA/ Flet Drejtori i TOB-it, akademiku, Zhani Ciko


*“PENA E MUZIKTARËVE RILINDAS”, një koncert me risi*

Lec Kurti Konsulli i parë në Athinë është shpallur “Qytetar Nderi i Athinës”
Dokumenti më i hershëm i muzikës shqiptare “ Bashkimi i Shqipënisë” i Palok Kurtit,  i krijuar më 1881


Albert ZHOLI

Para disa ditësh në TOB nën kujdesin e Ministrisë së Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinise dhe Sporteve në kuadër të vitit të 100-vjetorit të Pavarësisë u shfaq “Pena e muziktarëve rilindas” me muzikë nga Arkivi.
Në koncert u ndoq dokumentin i parë i muzikës shqiptare (1881) “Bashkimi Shqipërisë”,
“Himni i Organizatës Vatra” (i cili ekzekutohet për herë të parë) e deri tek krijimet e viteve 1930 – 1940. Një pjesë e mirë e repertorit u ekzekutua për herë të parë. Autorët:Palok KURTI, Frano NDOJA, Fan S. NOLI, Lec KURTI, Martin GJOKA , Thoma NASI, Murat SHEHU, Mikel KOLIQI, Prenk JAKOVA, Kristo KONO.

Interpretuan solistët:
Irini Nikolla, Ylber Gjini, Vikena Kamenica, Sonila Baboçi, Shpresa Beka, Eriona Gjyzeli, Irida Dragoti, Denis Skura, Solen Alla
Kori dhe Orkestra Simfonike e TKOB

Në kuadrin e 100-vjetorit të Pavarësisë, cilat janë prurjet e reja të TOB-it?

Jubileu i 100 - vjetorit nga mënyra se si po zhvillohet nga muaji në muaj, po sjell prurje të reja, të cilat në një vështrim të parë ishin të paimagjinueshme. TKOB sjell në çdo muaj një premierë veprash skenike shqiptare siç ishte “Lulja e kujtimit” kompozuar nga Kristo Kono. Kjo vepër ishte një rizgjim i kësaj vlere të një opere që solli momentet e afrimit të pavarësisë, në fakt përfaqëson veprën skenike që i kushtohet kësaj date historike, më pas mund të përmend dhe rivënien  në skenë të veprës “Plaga e dhjetë e Gjergj  Elez Alisë”, një nga veprat më të suksesshme që ka sjellë “Eposin e kreshnikëve” në gjininë e baletit.


Të ndalemi tek koncerti i fundit  “PENA E MUZIKTARËVE RILINDAS”...
Koncerti me veprat e muziktarëve të rilindjes plotëson një kapitull që mbas viteve ‘90 ka ekzistuar vetëm në historiografinë e shkruar muzikore shqiptare vetëm si renditje emrash të këtyre autorëve. Sigurisht që, kjo punë është tepër e rëndësishme pasi u bë hapi i parë për hapjen e kufirit të historisë sonë të muzikës drejt fillimeve të para të saj. Ndërsa prurjet në jetën koncertore të tyre kanë qenë shumë të vakëta dhe pothuajse kanë munguar tërësisht. Pas një kërkimi të gjatë  në arkivat e shtetit shqiptar dhe ne arkiva të tjera në familjet e veçanta të kompozitorëve të cilat kanë ruajtur këto vepra, mundëm të kristalizojmë një program, i cili u shfaq para publikut në këtë mbrëmje koncertore. Qëllimi ishte që të plotësohej gjerdani i krijimtarisë muzikore më të vjetër në skenë. Veprat  që mbeten në arkiva dhe ne biblioteka asnjëherë nuk kanë jetë vetvetiu, ndryshe nga letërsia që mes shtypit lexohet vetijshëm, kurse arti muzikor vetëm nëpërmjet ngjitjes në skenë gjallon dhe komunikon përmbajtjen dhe emocionet tek publiku. Ky kërkim solli vërtetë gjëra surprizuese.

Dhe cilat ishin ato?
Për herë të parë doli dhe tingëlloi dokumenti më i hershëm i muzikës shqiptare që është “Bashkimi i Shqipënisë” i Palok Kurtit,  i krijuar më 1881. Kjo vërteton atë tezë  të cilën e kam shprehur edhe herë të tjera, që zhvillimet muzikore me kahje evropiane, rikthimi në shtratin evropian mbas rreth 500 vjetësh inkubacioni, e ka marrë shtysën nga lëvizja patriotike e njohur si Rilindja Kombëtare, pjesë e së cilës u bë dhe ajo. Pra, ne, në ndryshim nga shumë vende të tjera, ku fillimet muzikore kanë qenë si rezultat i përpjekjeve të klasës politike elitare, kryesisht shtresave aristokratike, ose të grupeve të ndryshme të mecenatit artistik, tek ne shqiptarët, ky fenomen si shtysë ka patur Rilindjen kombëtare. Ka qenë impakti i figurave të rilindjes që i dhanë shtysë zhvillimit të arteve. Krahas këngës patriotike që është sinjali i parë që erdhi vetvetishëm mbas Lidhjes së Prizrenit, filluan të gjallojnë shoqëritë kulturore. Njerëz që patën vepra muzikore, dikush të realizuar përmes studimeve artistike apo edhe të fushave të tjera si ato teologjike e intelektuale, krijuan në qytetet më kryesore të Shqipërisë (atje ku kishte premise për një fillim të jetës kulturore),  shoqatat e para, bandat e para, shoqëritë korale të para, ku asnjëherë nuk mungoi fryma patriotike brenda tyre. Kjo është meritë e jashtëzakonshme e të gjithë këtyre anëtarëve të devotshëm të armatës rilindase.

Pra, në këtë kohë filloi organizimi i shoqërive të mirëfillta muzikore?
Dokumenti i parë ishte vepra “Bashkimi i Shqinisë”, i Palok Kurtit më pas është veprimtaria e Martin Gjokës, Frano Ndojës dhe autorëve të tjerë me radhë si: Thoma Nasi, Thanas Floqi, Spiridon Ilo, Mihal Ciko, etj., që morën pjesë në këtë zhvillim muzikor patriotik. Secili prej tyre kishte një  prurje të veçantë. Kjo erdhi me spikatjen e duhur në koncert. Më e veçanta ishte ekzekutimi për herë të parë i himnit të Federatës  mbarë shqiptare “Vatra” në Amerikë. Një krijim i Refo Çaparit, muzikë të Thoma Nasit, i orkestruar nga Ylli Ramazoti,  që tingëlloi për herë të parë në mjedisin shqiptar. Edhe në Amerikë e kanë  pasur të pamundur të kenë një regjistrim me këto përmasa. Po kështu shumë interesante ishin edhe vepra e Martin Gjokës, e këtij muziktari me vlera të mëdha, që i përket jo vetëm sferës së krijimtarisë por edhe shkollës muzikore që ai inicioi, një pamflet muzikor poetiko-politik do ta konsideroja unë krijimin e tij Vvo ist der Friede (Ku është Liria) teksti i poetit gjerman F.  Eicherl
 Është një baladë që del tej konceptit tonë mbi rolin dhe mënyrën si  shkruhej muzika në atë kohë. Një vepër e vitit 1917 adresuar më shumë drejt publikut të huaj dhe atyre që vendosnin mbi fatin e vendit tonë asokohe. Një vepër me vlerë të veçantë ishte edhe fragmenti  nga melodrama “ Vdekja e Pirros” me muzikë të F. Ndojës sipas veprës letrare të Mihal Gramenos. Fragmenti që përfaqëson një marsh funebër meriton të futet padyshim në të gjitha  okazionet e zhvillimit të procesioneve funerale, siç janë të  shtetit e të tjera. “Vdekja e Pirros” qëndron shumë mirë krah literaturës që koha ka sjellë nga repertori botëror dhe ai tipik i derisotëm.




Cilat vepra të tjera do të veçoje?
Me vlerë janë edhe veprat e Mikel Koliqit, siç janë melodramat e tij, “Ruba e kuqe”, “Rozafa” dhe “Rrethimi i Shkodrës” të cilat i pat shpëtuar në momentin e arrestimit të Don Mikelit ish nxënësi i tij dhe pasuesi i veprës së tij muzikore, kompozitori i shquar Tonin Arapi i cili mbajti të fshehura në shtëpinë e tij për 50 vjet. Me punën që është bërë mbas viteve ‘90-të me Orkestrën e RTSH, mundëm t’ia kthenim veprën e Mikel Koliqit përpara se kardinali i  parë shqiptar të mbyllte sytë, redaktuar dhe orkestruar me kujdesin e mikut tonë të paharruar Gjon Simonit.  Vepra të tjera të kompozitorit Thoma Nasit me spikatje të valles popullore janë të mrekullueshme.
Ishte edhe Rapsodia Nr.2 e një emigranti në Amerikë, beratasi Murat Shehu që malli për atdhe e kishte djegur nga brenda dhe e bëri të studiojë seriozisht muzikën kombëtare. Ka shkruar 5 rapsodi për orkestrën simfonike, ose Fan S. Noli që mbetet personaliteti më i madh muzikor i viteve ’30-40. Vepra e tij simfonike “Skënderbeu”, është vepra më e madhe që mbyll këtë periudhë të historisë kombëtare, ku ai kreu studimet e plota muzikore në Boston. “Skënderbeu” është pjesë e atij përkushtimi total nolian ndaj kësaj figure. Në poemën simfonike në fjalë, gjëja me e veçantë është se përmbajtjen autori e ka marrë jo nga krijimet e tij poetike apo historike mbi Skënderbeun por nga një vepër tjetër siç është poema e H. Longfellovv mbi heroin tonë kombëtar që e pat përkthyer në shqip, ku figura e Skënderbeut nuk është vetëm figurë luftarake, por shtrihet edhe ne dimensione të tjera. Fan Noli e nis me kthimin e Skënderbeut, sinjalet e trompave që lajmërojnë afrimin e  tij në Krujë dhe e mbyll me Korabin e famshëm nga Pasionet sipas Shën Mateut të J.S Bach. Ai  tregon se triumfi i Skënderbeut duke e vendosur në një temë triumfi “Ohampt voll Blut und Vvunden”, ngrohet në nivel europian.
Pra kemi një vizion tepër të gjerë rreth kësaj  figure, e cila bën që  vepra të mos ketë atë efektin “guerresc” (të jashtëm luftarak), por të sjellë një zbërthim të plotë të botës së brendshme të figurës së Skënderbeut.
Duke u shkëputur tani nga këto përsihatje rreth veprave, mund të pohoj se ky operacion kërkimor në Arkivin muzikor të muzikatarëve të hershëm na bëri disa surpriza.
Në ç’kuptim?
Po nxorëm në pah dhe krijmatarinë e Lec Kurtit, këtij ideologu, patrioti dhe një njeriu të arteve shumë të rëndësishëm. I panjohur për shkak të qëndrimit të tij nacionalist. (Ai në Shqipëri ka operuar në mjediset e Ballit Kombëtar në kuadrin e përpjekjeve te tij për Çlirimin e Shqipërisë, dhe pastaj është larguar përgjithmonë. Pra, si meteor. Ai është Konsulli i parë në Athinë dhe është shpallur “Qytetar Nderi i Athinës”, ka qenë në Itali, Bari, Romë, Londër, pra në konsullatat tona të Mbretërisë. Ka ardhur në Shqipëri, pas pushtimit fashist, ka parë si po zhvilloheshin ngjarjet, është larguar dhe më pas ka  vdekur në Romë. Krijimtaria e tij muzikore është e madhe. Ai i adresohet (me ato pak krijime që janë gjetur) botës muzikore  të kohës në Itali. Ka edhe një opera shkruar në 1915-ën e largët që daton si e para opera shqiptare e titulluar “Arbresha”, me kontekst historik dhe patriotik. Vepra është zhdukur dhe sot kemi vetëm disa fashikuj të saj nga akti i parë, ruajtur në shtëpinë e tij. Kështu mundëm të  nxjerrim Arien e Arbreshës, ku gjithë monologu zhvillohet në formën e deklamacionit me të cilën ne u njohëm për herë të parë në ekzekutimin e saj. Vepra e Lec Kurtit, ku nuk mungon edhe një katalogu i muzikës së dhomës, dëshmon se Kurti është një nga  intelektualët e parë në gjirin e kompozitorëve shqiptarë të të gjitha kohërave.

Po nga autorët e pas viteve 1940- të cilin do të veçonit?
Prenk Jakova erdhi në koncert,  me një krijim të tij të shkruar rreth viteve ‘40 – ‘50. Një melodramë e titulluar “Juda Makabe” me tekst të Gjergj Fishtës.  Por opera “Mrika” e tij mbetet e para opera e shkruar dhe shfaqur në skenën shqiptare.
“Juda Mekabe” sipas tekstit të Fishtës,  është ekzekutuar në Shkodër në ditët e para të viteve ‘45-‘46.  Vepra u ndalua dhe autori pati një përndjekje të egër personale dhe të të gjithë familjarëve të tij. Nga kjo melodramë Aria e “Juda Makabe”, me dramaticitetin e saj e detyroi vetë autorin për të mos e lënë në harresë këtë pjesë që pa mëdyshje mund të konsiderohet aria më e bukur shqiptare, të cilën ai e rimori vetë duke i ndërruar tekstin dhe përfshirë në operën “Mrika” e njohur si “Aria e Gjinit”.

Si u ndoq ky koncert?
Koncerti pati mjaft prurje të kësaj natyre të cilat bënë që ai  të ndiqej me shumë interes. Këtë e shikojmë nga kontaktet që kemi pasur dhe përshtypjet që na ka dhënë publiku. Ka pasur një impenjim total të të gjithë artistëve. Kjo u shpërblye me vlerat e muzikës që paraqitëm atje. Si konkluzion koncerti nuk përmbajti vetëm vlera historike e të gjallimit të Arkivit, sado që edhe kjo nuk është pak por solli dhe kënaqësinë e përfitimit të vlerave të mirëfillta artistike. Një pjesë e dallueshme e tyre mund të konsiderohen që tani si pjesë e repertorit të qëndrueshëm muzikor kombëtar. Evidentoi jo thjesht emra krijuesish muzikorë por zbuloi formimin, përkushtimin dhe rezultatin krijues të Muziktarëve Rilindas për të cilët shkon shumë shprehja që thotë francezi: “T’i heqësh kapelën”.
Është një traditë që duhet njohur dhe studiuar ende.

----------

